# 3 year old, 1400hp/10,000rpm, 7.2 second RB30 engine stripped



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I've had a few people say they are interested to see whats "really" inside of the 240z/FED engine and although there was nothing wrong with it at the end of the season (other than 4 seized spark plugs), we decided seeing as we wanted to lean on it harder next year and it had done a huge amount of high rpm, high power work, we'd pull her out, get her stripped, and see what we find.

Everything in the pictures is exactly how it came out of the motor, nothing has been cleaned except a wipe of some of the bearings with a rag so we could see the condition better.

I'm really glad its been so trouble free, it was actually quite a job to get the motor out (1st time pulling it out of the FED since it first went in) there is alot of hoses, wires and fittings to dissconnect and I sure wouldn't want to be working on it at the track or having to be changing motors between meetings, I'm WAY too lazy for that, lol.







All pistons and bores were mint:


Head gasket was fine:


Sump off:




After the work they've done, its not surprising the big ends look like this:


Crank is absolutly mint though:








Mains are much better, hardly a mark:














All pistons and rods in very good condition:






Ring seal looks great:


We'll crack test the block and crank and if all OK, it'll get a hone and rings and a polish on the crank and new bearings only and I'm sure it'll have alot more life left in it:thumbsup:

Robbie.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Thats mad, cheers for showing Robbie - very very cool considering the pummelling the thing has sustained. If what you have done so far doesn't count as leaning on it, I look forward to this season


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

amazing robbie! i really admire your openness to showing everyone how it looks, talk about faith and pride in your work!!! really incredible!!! those who have nothing to hide, hide nothing!

props!


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Excellent stuff as usual Rob,says a lot about your engine building skills,but speaks volumes of your tuning skills.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

archaeic_bloke said:


> amazing robbie! i really admire your openness to showing everyone how it looks, talk about faith and pride in your work!!! really incredible!!! those who have nothing to hide, hide nothing!
> 
> props!


Cheers, I thought now that its stripped it was time to show once and for all that it was a basic combination and it really did have a stock block, stock crank, stock cradle and stock used mains bolts as I'm sure quite a few people were suspicious that it wasn't the case.



plumwerks said:


> Excellent stuff as usual Rob,says a lot about your engine building skills,but speaks volumes of your tuning skills.


Cheers, its definatly a team effort though with a good friend Jason being a big part of the reliability and power we make.

@ Lith, on the 7.2s we have at least 250 well tested and reliable whp still up our sleeves before we are really starting to push it too hard, once we get the 6s out of the way I'll be more than happy (traction and testicular fortitude permitting) to just keep throwing boost and NOS at it till it breaks and if the current chassis can't take it I'll find something that will.

My guess is maybe head lifting issues will start to show up before the stock crank breaks or blows out the bottom of the block but time will tell :thumbsup:.

Rob


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

Might be a hard question to answer but can you approximate how many passes you may have done over the time the engine has been together?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

bigmikespec said:


> Might be a hard question to answer but can you approximate how many passes you may have done over the time the engine has been together?


I've kept all the time slips from the FED and at a quick count its just over 50, the 240z did alot more than that though so probably around 130-150 passes, and it did alot of time on the dyno, quite a bit on the street and it was only real early on in its life that it was ever under 1000hp and 9000rpm with most of the last 2 years at 1300-1400hp and 9500-10500rpm.

Rob


----------



## Nawaf (Jul 29, 2008)

@Rob: excellent engine building skills. to get this output and w/ so many runs yet end up w/ such a clean engine. Hats off to you

gotta question --> what would you say is the reason for the yellowish spot on the edge of the piston?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Impressive Rob!

Don't take this the wrong way, But what else can be improved to preserve the life of the shells?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

its a testiment to your engine building and tuning skills rob, 450 bhp per litre is no easy task to get it to hold together let alone last all this time and still be in good condition.

i think the shells look well considering the use and rpm theyve had. 

my next car was gonna be a big power supra but the more i read of your engines at rips it sways me to an rb30 gtr instead.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Nawaf said:


> gotta question --> what would you say is the reason for the yellowish spot on the edge of the piston?


I'm not actually sure what yellow your talking about?? Maybe your talking about the last picture?? Looks like a reflection off the lights in my office??

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Sub Boy said:


> what else can be improved to preserve the life of the shells?


I'm actually very surprised how good they look and considering it is a wet sump engine experiencing around 4g off the line and it wouldn't be out of the ordinary to replace big end bearings every 2 or 3 meetings in alot of 7.2 second cars, I'm very happy indeed.

It might be something to do with the fact we start the engine from as cold as reasonably possible and get straight into a 10,000-11,000rpm burnout followed by a full power run with far less than optimim oil temp.

Rob


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I'm actually very surprised how good they look and considering it is a wet sump engine experiencing around 4g off the line and it wouldn't be out of the ordinary to replace big end bearings every 2 or 3 meetings in alot of 7.2 second cars, I'm very happy indeed.
> 
> It might be something to do with the fact we start the engine from as cold as reasonably possible and get straight into a 10,000-11,000rpm burnout followed by a full power run with far less than optimim oil temp.
> 
> Rob


As you say it is impressive the condition of the internals concidering how you have been wailing on it so hard! 
Will you dry sump next time and upgrade to your custom girdle? This would extend their life?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Far out it still has the dags on the factory balancing holes on the crank !!
Is the crank completely stock ....?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Sub Boy said:


> Will you dry sump next time and upgrade to your custom girdle? This would extend their life?


Nope, I'll be sticking with a normal oil pump, stock crank, cradle and stock used main bolts, the whole point of this motor way back when was to try and find some limits of stock parts but havn't been able to break anything yet.





GT-R Glenn said:


> Far out it still has the dags on the factory balancing holes on the crank !!
> Is the crank completely stock ....?


Yep, just a wide oil pump drive and grub screws where the alloy plugs were.


----------



## JD74 (Oct 7, 2008)

I am speechless and impressed.......

This is a HUGE slap in the face to Japanese Tuning. No studs on the Cams, no studs on the bottom end. 9,000RPM on OEM Crankshaft.

Very nice job Rob.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> we decided seeing as we wanted to lean on it harder next year ,
> 
> Robbie.




You are the man Rob, Just curious since the engine is working so perfectly if you lean it more dont you worry for braking it ? or you just want to take it to the limits? how many horses extra do you thing you can make?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

DrGtr said:


> You are the man Rob, Just curious since the engine is working so perfectly if you lean it more dont you worry for braking it ? or you just want to take it to the limits? how many horses extra do you thing you can make?


He wants to find the weak point by breaking it....Hasn't done it yet!:nervous::clap:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

DrGtr said:


> You are the man Rob, Just curious since the engine is working so perfectly if you lean it more dont you worry for braking it ? or you just want to take it to the limits? how many horses extra do you thing you can make?



The intention for this motor right from the start was to test the limits of the stock block/crank/cradle/bolts etc and even at 7.2 second pace we have 250whp up our sleeves.

Once we can put down the extra 250whp we have already tested and proven reliable, we should be knocking on 6s and 190-195mph.

From there who knows but I definatly won't be worried when it does break, in fact I'm quite looking forward to it just to see what actually gives way first.

The utimate goal for my RB30s is to be running mid 6s/220mph with a petrol motor sedate and reliable enough it could easily come straight out and be put into a street car which goes on to do many 1000s of miles of road work.

Robbie.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Rob i dont think that you can really break it except if you want to, i put a bet on that even at 6s/220mph.


----------



## JD74 (Oct 7, 2008)

Rob, it's time for a 4WD R32 build. Build THE car to take on all of the records.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

JD74 said:


> Rob, it's time for a 4WD R32 build. Build THE car to take on all of the records.


Hahaha, I wish.

HT have been at it for many years with a budget far exceeding anything I could ever come up with.

Although if I did do one, I would go about quite a few things differently to them which I think "could" give me an advantage in some areas, but thats just me not wanting to do pretty much anything the same way as everyone else.

I have upmost respect for what they have done so far and if I did do a car I don't for a second think I could come out and be of any real threat to them.

I think getting "a 7" would probably not be too hard for us given a bit of time, but getting under 7.70-7.80 would be a massive challenge and one that others have tried and as of yet not made it.

You send the money and we'll give it a go aye?? 

Rob


----------



## gt0311 (Oct 12, 2004)

Rod ,great work , thank you for sharing , pictures are worth a 1000 words .


----------



## JD74 (Oct 7, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> You send the money and we'll give it a go aye??


Looking at the SMALL PICTURE......You are a TH400 transfer case adapter, 4WD chassis and 4 matching tires away from taking on the world........no ?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Haha if it were only so easy. I am sure if Bradshaws team thought a GTR would be just as easy to set the worlds fastest Skyline record with then they'd have used one given it probably carries a little more kudos (worlds overall fastest AWD, fastest GTR).


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Lith, I agree with what you say about 2wd over 4wd but then you dissapoint me, :bawling::bawling::bawling: lol. 

I would have thought you of all people would know that Bradshaws skyline isn't the fastest and that that title still belongs to Reece's 4wd GTR.:thumbsup:

Rob


----------



## JD74 (Oct 7, 2008)

We can setup the 'RIPS 4WD World Record Fund' whereby everyone donates $20 USD and I figure out of over 2200 active members on THIS forum alone, we should see 1000 'donations'. Would $20,000 USD help the cause ?

I hear USD$ go a long ways in NZ these days as well 

Only problem is, you have to share all your 'secrets' that are used, just like an Open Source computer program.....lol

Who's in ?


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Gah dammit Rob I dropped the ball for a moment there lol. Yeah quickest


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

JD74 said:


> Would $20,000 USD help the cause?


I apreciate the thought and 20k would surely help but its OK, I'll chip away at what I have here, besides, you'd be looking at around 10 times that to do a decent job of building a competitive GTR from scratch.



JD74 said:


> Only problem is, you have to share all your 'secrets' that are used, just like an Open Source computer program.....lol


That would definatly be a problem, lol.

Rob


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I think you would have run 7.1 if you deburred the crank......
You're very naughty


----------



## JD74 (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't know if you have posted this a million times or not, but, what fuel do you power the FED with ?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> I think you would have run 7.1 if you deburred the crank......


Maybe but the goal has always been a 6 without doing the kinds of tidy ups or mods alot of people do or feel are neccessary.

The motor doesn't even have any windage trays!! lol.

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

JD74 said:


> I don't know if you have posted this a million times or not, but, what fuel do you power the FED with ?


Q16 petrol


----------



## Nawaf (Jul 29, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I'm not actually sure what yellow your talking about?? Maybe your talking about the last picture?? Looks like a reflection off the lights in my office??
> 
> Rob


3rd picture from the bottom. the one where you are holding the piston up. the spot is on the far edge.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Rob i will sent you an r32 gtr over and do the record but then you will have to sent me the car including the mods, you in??


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Rob, when you say "normal" oil pump I understand normal type location etc. but would you share what make oil pump you use? You mention up to 11,000 rpm in the burnout which is incredibly high even momentarily and JUN pumps for instance certainly wouldn't like those revs.. what's yer secret?


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

Very informative tread Rob, you were right saying it looks very good for the abuse someone has dished out to it...lol


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

quality:clap::clap:

you the man rob:thumbsup:


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

pmsl you boys  

If they both left the line at exactly the same time ours would get there 1st ie/ 7.45 v 7.57, in fact it would have done it twice as we backed it up 
but for "world peace" it's not the fastest it's the quickest  

Lith - more kudos if ours was AWD - really ? - not for us :thumbsup:
Ours was always to prove the unloved RWD version could & would be competitive as at the time we started out the mindset was unless it was AWD forget it 

Cool thread Rob & would be great to see you transfer the lump one day into a 32 or 33 and give it hell etc 




R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Lith, I agree with what you say about 2wd over 4wd but then you dissapoint me, :bawling::bawling::bawling: lol.
> 
> I would have thought you of all people would know that Bradshaws skyline isn't the fastest and that that title still belongs to Reece's 4wd GTR.:thumbsup:
> 
> Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

trackday addict said:


> If they both left the line at exactly the same time ours would get there 1st ie/ 7.45 v 7.57, in fact it would have done it twice as we backed it up
> but for "world peace" it's not the fastest it's the quickest


Sorry John, just me being anal about detail again and besides, I like to give Lith a wind up any chance I get, he doesn't mess up very often, lol

No question yours is the quickest but seeing as there are 2 very different records for ET and MPH I just wanted it to be clear for everyone that yours is the quickest and Reeces is still the fastest.

To be fair, if I was a betting man, I'd say you will be the fastest AND the quickest, before Reece gets the quickest title back from you, in fact, if you'd kept your foot hard in it for another 1/2 a second or so you possibly would have had both on the runs you've already done so MUCH respect:thumbsup:.

When you out again?

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

blue34 said:


> Hi Rob, when you say "normal" oil pump I understand normal type location etc. but would you share what make oil pump you use? You mention up to 11,000 rpm in the burnout which is incredibly high even momentarily and JUN pumps for instance certainly wouldn't like those revs.. what's yer secret?


Just a normal out of the box tomei pump with no mods, just take it out of the box and plastic bag and bolt it on.

The same pump will be going back on and by the looks of it it'll do another 3 seasons.

Here's a nice sustained high rpm burnout for ya:

YouTube - RIPS 240z 1/2 track burnout, 8.4, 4nrota nats 2009

and from inside, shift light was set at 9500rpm but this was along time ago, we revved quite a bit higher as this car got quicker and then the rear wheel burnout speed of the FED is around 220mph:

YouTube - RIPS 240z 1/2 track burnout in-car camera

Rob


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

lol mate - it's all good fun & i think the healthy respect we all have for each other speaks volumes 

i will be the first to congratulate Reece & the guys if they smash their own & our times as well for that matter as it helps spur everyone on to bigger & better things 

We are going to take a rest with the old girl for now as we have to develop the 350z, we plan to run the 350 at Jambo 2011 & i know that seems ages away but due to the differences in our climates & shipping times means we only have this season (now till Oct) & 1 comp in 2011 (April/May) before we have to ship the car :nervous:

so much to learn & so little time as per normal ......

so not much more GTST this year quite likely & lots more GTST next year whilst the 350 is on the boat


----------



## Moops (Jun 29, 2009)

Kudos. Very nice job on the build and very impressive results with what you have achieved. Aside from big ends, it all looks near new!

Ive always wondered what oil you have run in that engine? No doubt a good synthetic, motul or redline or something at the pointy end of the scale. Also, how was the rod small end and gudgeon pin, wear wise? Were they in the same good condition as the rest of the motor?

I think every RB enthusiast out there is just waiting for you to get into the 6's. Just a stones throw away too. Keep at it mate:thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Moops said:


> Kudos. Very nice job on the build and very impressive results with what you have achieved. Aside from big ends, it all looks near new!


Cheers, I was very surprised myself at how it looked cause man I have beaten hard on this motor.



Moops said:


> Ive always wondered what oil you have run in that engine? No doubt a good synthetic, motul or redline or something at the pointy end of the scale.


Just a very common 20/50 oil, it doesn't say anything about it being synthetic on the pack so I don't know if it is or not. 



Moops said:


> Also, how was the rod small end and gudgeon pin, wear wise? Were they in the same good condition as the rest of the motor?


Yep, perfect, they are still the normal 21mm pins too and there's no "feelable" rock or play, they feel the same as when I assembled them brand new.




Moops said:


> I think every RB enthusiast out there is just waiting for you to get into the 6's. Just a stones throw away too. Keep at it mate:thumbsup:



Cheers :thumbsup: Its the chassis I chose thats holding things up, its crazy heavy and not suited at all to big top end turbo power but I wanted a challenge and something different.
I'm sure we'd have been well into the 6s by now if we'd gone with a suitable RED chassis.


Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Nawaf said:


> 3rd picture from the bottom. the one where you are holding the piston up. the spot is on the far edge.


You can see the same thing on the picture taken looking down the bores before the pistons came out, its probably just some residue from the fuel burning, there's no unexpected markings at all on the tops of the pistons, with a quick clean with a scotchbright pad, they all look like this:clap::


----------



## JD74 (Oct 7, 2008)

I think this might be what he is refering to.....


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Yeah, I know what he ment after telling me which pic he was talking about, the cleaned up piston in the above pic is the same one in that pic.

Its just colouring on the carbon deposits, all cleaned off easy as.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

What about my offer??


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

DrGtr said:


> Rob i will sent you an r32 gtr over and do the record but then you will have to sent me the car including the mods, you in??


Let me get this straight............you send me a stock R32 GTR, I convert it and do all the work at my expense, pay for and supply everything, test it at my expense, develop it to the point it runs 7s, then give it to you and send it back?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Ours was always to prove the unloved RWD version could & would be competitive as at the time we started out the mindset was unless it was AWD forget it


Well done, Agree big time.
When you think about some of the seemingly low powered rwd cars that run 7's its a bit of a no brainer really.
Like datsun 1200's with SR20s etc:
No reason why a rwd t cant pull good numbers if you get it hooked up.





> Let me get this straight............you send me a stock R32 GTR, I convert it and do all the work at my expense, pay for and supply everything, test it at my expense, develop it to the point it runs 7s, then give it to you and send it back?


Rob if you are in a good mood and feeling all generous etc: ill be at the front of that line ....
Dunno but it sounds like a good deal to me ....


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Let me get this straight............you send me a stock R32 GTR, I convert it and do all the work at my expense, pay for and supply everything, test it at my expense, develop it to the point it runs 7s, then give it to you and send it back?


Bingo!!!  i can do the testing too if you like .I will put the car , you will put the motor you will develop it for 7s i will test it or together you will get the records and then after you finish with the glory i will take it back home.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

DrGtr said:


> I will put the car , you will put the motor


So you supply a 20k car, I supply a 80k motor, what about the other 100k+ it would need to get it ready to start testing?


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

we can get some sponsors for the rest.Just imagine having next to the 240z(7.8sec)R32 (7.0)or less if possible that isn't a boost, i am still trying to give you the motivation!!! it would not be a bad idea.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Rob if you are in a good mood and feeling all generous etc: ill be at the front of that line ....
> Dunno but it sounds like a good deal to me ....


Yeah possibly a little one sided though??? I thought he was joking :runaway::runaway:


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Yeah possibly a little one sided though??? I thought he was joking :runaway::runaway:


OK between us you know that we wont need that much but we can still raise the sponsorships lets plan it for next summer  , and if you want me to stay there and help you with the build you will have to find me a local hospital to make my specialization since i am becoming a doctor. I am not joking!!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> PM sent


PM INTERCEPT

Dear DrGtr,

You have received a new private message at GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum from R.I.P.S NZ, entitled "Re: R32 7 second project".

To read the original version, respond to, or delete this message, you must log in here:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/private.php

This is the message that was sent:
***************

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!

Thanks

Rob
***************

Again, please do not reply to this email. You must go to the following page to reply to this private message:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/private.php

All the best,
GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Lmfao  class :clap:


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Very, Very impressed Rob that is mental how tidy it looks inside. Nice job mate.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

pm replied!!! Mookistar thats Chicky mate.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Yeah Mook, I don't remember typing that, funny though.

DrGTR will confirm my PM was nothing but a professional offer I'm sure.

Rob


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Yeah Mook, I don't remember typing that, funny though.
> 
> DrGTR will confirm my PM was nothing but a professional offer I'm sure.
> 
> Rob


confirmed, keep up the good work Rob i am sure in the near future we will do something together as a project.


----------



## shockster0429 (Apr 10, 2009)

Have any shots of the underside of your cylinder head?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

shockster0429 said:


> Have any shots of the underside of your cylinder head?


No sorry, its all bolted back on now.


----------



## shockster0429 (Apr 10, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> No sorry, its all bolted back on now.


Figured that, were the quench wells removed or in place?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

shockster0429 said:


> Figured that, were the quench wells removed or in place?


Modified but not removed.

There are no set rules when it comes to the pads anyway, what works for one engine and its application may not work for another engine in a different application.

Rob


----------



## konvert (Jun 22, 2010)

Nawaf said:


> gotta question --> what would you say is the reason for the yellowish spot on the edge of the piston?


dude if you cant see thats a reflection then you need some new bifocals.

Great read Rob:thumbsup:


----------



## shockster0429 (Apr 10, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Modified but not removed.
> 
> There are no set rules when it comes to the pads anyway, what works for one engine and its application may not work for another engine in a different application.
> 
> Rob


Understandable, I've just never seen the under side of one of your big HP RB's you talk a lot about the bottom end and share a good deal of info there but not as much with the cylinder head where all that power is really made. (which I suppose is understandable since you do own a business that makes money in such affairs) I just saw your flat topped pistons and was curious as to what the combustion chamber looked like. The pads in that motor chamfered I assume since you said "modified"?

Ever run into serious issues with stock pads around ~1k BHP wanting to melt themselves especially on the intake side? Or did you have to combat such an effect with pulling more timing out and sacrificing some motor efficiency?


----------



## sucram (Apr 6, 2011)

did you use devcon etc on the headgasket water gallery?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

what is devcon? don't have that here as far as i know


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

it's an aluminium/resin repair paste. Good stuff good for fixing that crack in your crankcase on a scooter etc... but can't see you having much call for it...


----------



## sucram (Apr 6, 2011)

In this picture you can see the water passage sealed with what looks like an epoxy then drilled for coolant flow

edit cant post pic's, its the pic where you have removed the gasket off the block


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Thats just rust stains from lack of antifreeze and in the 4th pic the head gasket is still on the block.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Thats just rust stains from lack of antifreeze and in the 4th pic the head gasket is still on the block.




I thought antifreeze is essential as it also raises the boiling point of water and the obvious rust protection? 



So why dont you use antifreeze robby?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I use a coolant that boils at 180 deg C so we run lower coolant pressure and its suppose to have rust preventative in it but thats what it looked like after 3 years, everywhere else was fine and there was no corrosion, just a slight orange stain.

Rob


----------



## sucram (Apr 6, 2011)

yeah the orange looks like some sort of close deck grouting


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

sucram said:


> yeah the orange looks like some sort of close deck grouting


How? the head gasket is still on the block in that picture.


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Do you use Evans waterless coolant Rob?


----------



## sucram (Apr 6, 2011)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> How? the head gasket is still on the block in that picture.


When you grout a deck its never to the top (then decked flush) and has a sunken look to it. The 2 pics of your gasket have the same sunken look, just orange instead of gray


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

sucram said:


> yeah the orange looks like some sort of close deck grouting



Whats grouting?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

mattysupra said:


> Whats grouting?


Isn't that something to do with tiles in the bathroom? :thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

neilo said:


> Do you use Evans waterless coolant Rob?


No.



sucram said:


> When you grout a deck its never to the top (then decked flush) and has a sunken look to it. The 2 pics of your gasket have the same sunken look, just orange instead of gray


I've never grout filled a block, always just run stock blocks with stock bores etc.


----------

